# How do you know when a cats balls have dropped?



## kaz25

As the title says really - how do you know??


----------



## Puindoors

you can feel them! I know it sounds icky but you need to do a bit of GENTLE gropping. You should feel a roundish harder 'lump' in each side of the scrotum. if your at all unsure about this leave it to the vet, ask specifically when you get them vaccinated.

it really varies between cats, most of my kittens have 'dropped' by the 9 weeks vaccination, if they aren't there when the vet checks at 12 weeks there may be a problem and a more invasive neutering operation may be needed.


----------



## kaz25

He's 4 months so I'm guessing they have dropped. Will be hopefully booking neuter when they go for their vaccinations on friday - very wary as got a female too. His scrotum 'looks' full - he likes to put it in your face :lol:


----------



## raggs

kaz25 said:


> He's 4 months so I'm guessing they have dropped. Will be hopefully booking neuter when they go for their vaccinations on friday - very wary as got a female too. His scrotum 'looks' full - he likes to put it in your face :lol:


.Thats no place for ya face


----------



## Puindoors

bless him he's obivously proud!

Its very unlikely he'll be sexually active at his age, most studs don't start 'working' until 8-10 months of age, some don't get the idea till a couple of years old, depending on breed. And even when they do show an interest, getting 'it' right can take a bit of practice.

HOWEVER sod's law states your cat will be the 1% of boys who get the urge very early and get it right first time!


----------



## Cerridwen

Normally, male kittens are born with their testicles in ther scrotum. In "rare" cases they're born with only one testicle or one (or two) are retracted into vas deferens. 

So, normally you can actuarally feel the balls in the scrotum of a newborn kitten. Maybe you need to know what to feel, but at 6 weeks of age it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## catlove844

Puindoors said:


> you can feel them! I know it sounds icky but you need to do a bit of *GENTLE gropping.* You should feel a roundish harder 'lump' in each side of the scrotum. if your at all unsure about this leave it to the vet, ask specifically when you get them vaccinated.
> 
> it really varies between cats, most of my kittens have 'dropped' by the 9 weeks vaccination, if they aren't there when the vet checks at 12 weeks there may be a problem and a more invasive neutering operation may be needed.


hmy: hmy: :smilewinkgrin: thats the funniest thing IVe read for ages lol!! I dont think my boy would want me gropping his bits lol! Well, when he had them anyway!! x


----------



## Puindoors

he he, I'm not sure they enjoy it, my lad always gives the vet ( at shows they have to check 'entire' boys fit the description when 'vetting in') a very odd look!


----------

